# Air Plant



## Tortoise_Lover27 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

So I'm pretty intrigued by air plants and wanted to get one for my tortoise enclosure for a little while so was excited when I found one today in a reptile shop. It is Brachycaulos multiflora and this is the same one -





Hoping to put it in Phoebes enclosure, but I can't find any information about this plant online in relation to tortoises and just wanted to ask of anyone knows if this is safe for my little one?

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Look up bromeliad or tillandsia. Pineapple is also in this family.


----------



## Tortoise_Lover27 (Feb 2, 2015)

Found info on the tortoise table etc straight away. Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 2, 2015)

If anyone wants one...Even a large one....PM me. They grow wild here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Really? They're quite expensive to buy here. Yeah, I guess Florida would qualify as "the tropical Americas." That's where Wiki says they grow naturally.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 2, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If anyone wants one...Even a large one....PM me. They grow wild here.


Hi Zeropilot, tried to PM you and got this message "This member limits who may view their full profile." Could you please try sending me a note?

@Tortoise_Lover27 I'd love to try air plants too! I looked them up a while ago myself and found they were safe also. I bet it will look great in your enclosure!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

@Prairie Mom - chrissy: If you just scroll your mouse over your in box, the drop down menu has a "start a new conversation" you can click on. then just type Zeropilot's username in there.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Prairie Mom om - chrissy: If you just scroll you mouse over your in box, the drop down menu has a "start a new conversation" you can click on. then just type Zeropilot's username in their.


Thanks!!! I'll do it that way


----------

